

Apple's monolithic beauty vs Google's chaos - ValentineC
http://qz.com/57399/apples-monolithic-beauty-vs-googles-chaos-what-new-headquarters-reveal-about-their-personalities/

======
adlpz
Not related to the content of the article, but hell I hate that design on
qz.com. Moving erratic headers, the sidebar post list thing that scrolls
painfully slow, can't mousewheel-scroll the article if the pointer is not
inside that 'box', shitty-behaving onmouseovers. Just the article part,
centered with a white background and it would be amazing.

~~~
MaysonL
+1, Except that the articles mainly deserve the design they have...

